
Deploy a back end for web and mobile apps in 10 mins or less - gbevu_9
https://devless.io
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
skaplun
If you are the creator please consider:

1\. not using your main homepage button to send me outside of your site

2\. adding more explanation for the process

3\. mobile flow, mobile wont follow to heroku( i wont) and complete the main
sequence of actions you expect so more content/ info would be great

